# New outboard-what brand?



## nytebyte (Feb 18, 2017)

Thinking on buying a new motor for my old boat-a 14 ft Lund V. I like the idea of the lighter Suzuki. The Tahatsu and Mercury are better known motors in my area and I would have to drive a bit if I needed service work on the Suzuki. Thinking of the 15 or 20 HP. Are the Suzuki motors holding up? The old Spirits don't have a very good reputation and I thought they were made by Suzuki. Thoughts? Thank, Jim


----------



## Duramacr (Feb 18, 2017)

I have a 2015 Mercury 20hp with only 10 hours . I couldn't be happier with it.
It has pushed my 1542 tracker topper with 3 heavy 250lb guys, cooler and
Fishing gear 24-25 mph . When it's 2 people I get 28-29. When it's just me
By myself I touch 30. I did change the prop to a solas amita 12 pitch but it
did suffer a bit with a heavy load . I just went down to an 11 pitch solas 
Stainless steel . Looking to get an extra mile out of the prop by myself. I have always
been way over the weight limit on the boat and it has done pretty good. Your Lund is heavier
then my boat so if you want to do over 30mph I would go with a 25hp Tohatsu. Try and
get a 2015 and up because they changed the gear ratio went from a 1:92-to 2:12 and
the motor is a beast. There is also the new 2017 Yamaha which is the lightest 25 by far and
its cheap. I wouldn't even look into Suzuki . I'm all the tests I've seen, they are running last.
But for the 20hp engine the best would be Mercury or Tohatsu . For 25 the best would be the
Etec, or Tohatsu if you want the best power and top end. Do not look into the Mercury 25 because 
they still have the 1:92 gear ratio. If you want a four stroke 25 I would get the new Tohatsu. If you don't mind a 2 stroke , get an etec 25. Just my opinion.


----------



## yankeegonesouthern64 (Feb 18, 2017)

Duramacr said:


> I wouldn't even look into Suzuki . I'm all the tests I've seen, they are running last.


I have been searching and reading about all the new 20/25 HP outboards for the last year. Where are all these tests you are talking about because I have NOT seen them. Thanks.


----------



## Duramacr (Feb 18, 2017)

Google coloundra marine in Australia . They test all
their smaller motors on their boats. But they are all
25+ hp. Suzuki is always last . There's a reason why
You don't see Suzuki's out in the lakes. Of your looking
For lightweight get the new yamaha 25hp. It weighs the same 
As my Mercury 20hp. I wish I would of got a 25 or even a
30hp for my boat . 35 mph would of been nice .


----------



## yankeegonesouthern64 (Feb 18, 2017)

lol, so one marine(that looks to be a Evenrude dealer/Etec fan) in Australia is it. I have seen more and more Suzuki outboards over the last 2 years. I haven't read to many bad things, mostly good/great, about them except maybe lack of service/dealer places. Sorry, I am not convinced by "all the test you have seen". I'm not counting Suzuki out just yet. Tohatsu makes most of the brand name portable outboards like Mercury so how can they be all that bad. The new 2017 Yamaha sounds good but they are not out around here yet and who knows if it will have any issues being a new type just hitting the market. Decisions, decisions, decisions...

PS: lol,,, I just watched several of Caloundra Marine YouTube videos. A 4 stroke Suzuki was second, out of 4 outboards, behind a 2 stroke Etec every time. Hmmm... :roll:

PSS: Just watch two more videos where Caloundra Marine is praising Suzuki and showed Suzuki was superior to the other brand. 

I am lost now on why you wouldn't even consider a Suzuki. Just saying.


----------



## mbweimar (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm a big fan of ETECs. BUT the commercial fisherman in South Florida where I live mostly run Suzuki. However these engines are all 175+. Nothing wrong with Tohatsu either. All outboards these days are so reliable...What it really boils down to is how far you want to drive for service, and who can give you the better deal/warranty.


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 18, 2017)

last time i looked at a yamaha they were still using a carb.i ended up with a tohatsu 25,power tilt/trim and electric start short shaft.the only manufacturer with that combo in short shaft under 30 hp. awesome motor.


----------



## Molokai (Feb 18, 2017)

Suzukis are great outboards. There may be issues with not as many dealers but ive owned a couple and there are lots of fishermen here in Hawaii who use them and swear by them including me. If reliability, great gas mileage and smooth are not your thing, look elsewhere 8)


----------



## Duramacr (Feb 18, 2017)

Great for reliability but they have no power 
And speed . If you go to the duck boat forums,
There's a guy by the name of " 1995 US1. He
Tested the new tohatsu 25 vs the Suzuki 25 and
the tohatsu won. I PM him 1 month ago and he told 
me the tohatsu was 3-4 mph faster and had a lot 
more power. If you want the Suzuki then buy it but don't
expect to outperform any other motor. Like I said before I would 
do a 25hp and not make the same mistake I did . I'm out of California 
and I'm currently selling my 2015 Mercury 20 for 2500. Looking for a 25-30hp
If I sell it . Only 10 hours . I just did the oil change on it yesterday 
because it had the break In oil. It is electric and pull start . Weighs 126lbs.
The guy is on the refugee duckboat forum . Ask him if you like . He seems 
like he knows his stuff


----------



## Duramacr (Feb 18, 2017)

Bcbouy, what year is your tohatsu


----------



## yankeegonesouthern64 (Feb 18, 2017)

lol, now we have to ask ONE guy from another forum. :roll: 
I give up but not on Suzuki.


----------



## Molokai (Feb 18, 2017)

In the Caloundra Marine video the Yami clearly struggles getting on plane. In the apples to apples comparison in the video (4 stroke vs. 4 stroke) the Zuki clearly beats the Yami. Not sure of the value of comparing 2 vs. 4 stroke but it was no surprise the 2 stroke had a torque advantage. It would be great if they did a comparison of similar 4 strokes, especially the new lighter models. Maybe im missing something but when i watch this video i get the impression the Suzuki is solid performer and when you take into account all of their innovative technology, reduction in weight/size, fuel efficiency and reliability they clearly have a winner. For me if i get all of that and have to sacrifice a few MPH less top speed im ok with that. The real surprise of this vid is what a dog the Yami is.
Also like to point out ive known a few guys who had the oil injection line fail with the Etec's. Very costly repair if out of warranty


----------



## muddywaders (Feb 19, 2017)

I have a 14' Lund V and have tried several different motors on it.If you use this boat in the ocean or a large lake that is subject to winds and waves I would recommend minimum 25 hp.The ideal motor for this hull would be a 30 hp 2-stroke.You may want to consider a Honda 25/30 hp largest displacement in this hp range and weighs the same as the Merc/Tohatsu and Etec but does not have efi as yet. M.w


----------



## Brider (Feb 19, 2017)

Duramacr said:


> I have a 2015 Mercury 20hp with only 10 hours . I couldn't be happier with it.
> It has pushed my 1542 tracker topper with 3 heavy 250lb guys, cooler and
> Fishing gear 24-25 mph . When it's 2 people I get 28-29. When it's just me
> By myself I touch 30. I did change the prop to a solas amita 12 pitch but it
> ...



Also looking at getting a new mercury 20 hp, how slow can you troll with your motor?


----------



## Duramacr (Feb 19, 2017)

Hey buddy , no need to be upset . I'm just stating
what I see and hear . I'll tell you what , if you get a
A 20hp Suzuki and can do 28mph with your boat solo , I'll
Shut up . So far my merc does 30mph and tommorow I will see what
It can do with a ss prop. The gear ratio has a lot to do with it . 
I've done 24mph on gps with 4 people on my boat, plus a cooler and
Rods . We probably totaled 1300lbs which is way over the weight limit 
On the boat . Almost double . No jackplate , only a 12 pitch aluminum 
Solas prop . I love to fish but I like Wot and speed too. It's fun to me and 
Reliability is the least I think about because all these motors are reliable .
And if something goes wrong , I go to warranty . Tohatsu has a 5 year 
Warranty .


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 19, 2017)

Duramacr said:


> Bcbouy, what year is your tohatsu


 bought new in spring of 2016,upgraded from a 2010 yamaha 15 2 stroke.i got tired of losing power at high elevation lakes and choking on exhaust while trolling.


----------



## nytebyte (Feb 19, 2017)

Boat is only rated for a 20 so I don't want to go over the rating. From what I am seeing I really cant go wrong with any of them. Main reason I was thinking Suzuki was for the lighter weight. The price between the Merc, Suzuki, and the Tahatsu is all within a couple hundred bucks so mainly looking at the best bang. Thanks.


----------



## Duramacr (Feb 19, 2017)

Just came back from castaic lake . The boat did
29 with 2 people aboard and gear . Then my friend 
who is 180 got off and I did 30.5 mph alone . 
Rpm was 6070 with me alone and 5900 with my buddy
On board . I was expecting 31mph but I never got there.
It did improve by 1 mph with 2 people over my 12 pitch 
Solas . Ordered a mini jacker to see if running 4 inches 
Setback and having the cavitation plate 1 inch above the 
bottom of the hull can get me 31 or 32. Currently it is level 
with the bottom of the hull and there may be a little more 
from raising it.


----------

